# How/Can? I use the Autel MD802 scanner for SRS on my '06 GTO?



## gpepiton (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello all: recently purchased the Autel MD802 4 SYSTEM Maxidiag Elite Graphing OBD2 Code Clearing Diagnostic Tool. It's description states I can use it for CAN protocol to access SRS. I had set the airbag light and learned the ONLY way to clear it is via a upgrade scanner. Disconnecting the battery, etc, does not clear it. This scanner was cited for this use in some this/LS1 forum posts. However, even with the latest upload and following the Manual's instructions, I ONLY get the Powertrain system access for my 2006 GTO. Does anyone know how I can make this expensive tool work for my SRS needs? I have contacted Autel and am not getting a clear answer. Please help. Thank you.:banghead:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I was under the impression that only a dealer with a Tech II can clear airbag faults or high end Snap On, etc tools. If you find out different let us know. From what I've read yours will access somethings but not air bag. Frankly a trip to the dealer would be cheaper.


----------



## gpepiton (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello Svede 121: thank you for your reply. I had been communicating with the Autel people {who were very nice and helpful}, but in the end, I received the following answer, confirming my worst fear: the Autel 802_4 CANNOT NOT access the SIR {airbag system}. PS: you may start to assume it's you car's fault. It's not: the tester cannot communicate SIR. Here's a copy of the reply I got today: 
"After further check this airbag issue with our senior engineers, sorry to tell you that our scan tools, including MD802_4 systems cannot support the airbag system of 2006 Pontiac GTO. It is not sure when we will develop new software to support the airbag system of 2006 Pontiac GTO at the moment."
So, unless someone can either tell me which scanner {that doesn't cost thousands of bucks- a few 100, well, ok} or can tell me an easy way to jump the DCL connector {like I saw on YouTube for some Japaneses vehicles} to clear the Airbag light, I guess it's off to a GM dealer unless I want to always have to push the IP button every time I turn the ignition key on. Moral to the story: DON'T have the Key-On when disconnecting any part of the airbag system wiring. I had created this costly and time consuming situation when I removed my front seats.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've understood the liability of a safety system deters all of the "lower end" companies from messing with it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The air bag light can be cleared with the cable and software for the cluster programming mod. That makes the cost around $30 and some reading. It will also turn on the shift light and give customized messages. I have the stuff but haven't gotten around to figuring it out though.


----------

